
Ask HN: Best company structure for a CA resident running a lifestyle business? - ericvorheese
My side project has been growing pretty quickly, and I&#x27;m making it my full-time focus. I&#x27;m the only owner (I do plan on having employees), I have no plans to ever raise money, and I&#x27;m a CA resident.<p>What&#x27;s the best way to setup the company so as to minimize my tax burden?
======
RScholar
LLC is definitely the most flexible business structure currently available,
but it comes with a high price tag in California (>$1k once you've paid the
attorney, and that's every year). Depends on how good your margins are and
what kinds of things you'll be having your employees do, but if liability
exposure isn't a big concern, hang onto DBA status as long as possible.

California is an amazing place to live, but a lousy place to be in business.
If you're not tied to your current location, the best advice you'll get is to
get setup in Nevada ASAP. Your balance sheet, stress levels and sinuses will
all thank you often and profusely if you do.

------
downrightmike
Doing business as or llc will have the same pass through income tax. You're
probably already doing dba. You can have a 10 million llc, there's no limit.
LLC will protect you better and if you want, later you can make it an s-corp.
Find a good CA CPA and a book keeper.

